# repaint restore under 67 gto any info tips



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, i have a 67 gto all external paint and interior is perfect or close enough !...but no restoration work under car has ever been done, it has oil all over the place from a leaking rear main seal which i will attend to, apart from this i see a few minor areas of light surface rust, i am pretty sure i have access to a car lift , has anyone gone thru the process of repainting under car body on ? can it be successfully done with all the things in the way like gear box and suspension etc...i could just clean up the rust areas and treat and paint but maybe thats being a bit rough and patchy...just wondering what ways that some of you guys might have tried, or any tips....thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

When you pull the engine to do the rear main seal, pull the tranny also. Then thoroughly clean everything and address the rust...then paint it and the engine bay!!!:cheers


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

Eric Animal said:


> When you pull the engine to do the rear main seal, pull the tranny also. Then thoroughly clean everything and address the rust...then paint it and the engine bay!!!:cheers


hi, ....i was not intending on doing leaking seal for awhile, if at all, though i bought the viton seal, i am told its real common leak, if its not too bad i will leave it, but dont want to leave rust too long, i am waiting on car to arrive from usa i dont actually have it yet just going on pics of under side, i have a few places in pics that show rust but i think it looks mostly surface rust, i hope, just getting info now, maybe i might just do some tidy up to the rust areas which i think are minor....and save the full paint under car till the day i do pull motor, as you said pull box then too, that does make more sense...i hope the leak isnt too bad.....thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The leak probably isn't too bad....just messy. Clean off the surface rust and touch the spots up with some flat black spray paint ...until you are ready to "dive in"..........Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric is telling it right. When I did the rear main on my '67 last March, it was easy to jack the car waaaay up on one side and pressure wash the underside. I didn't do any painting under there, though , as the car came with thick tough undercoating from day one. It did get all the oil and grime off. I wouldn't worry too much about detailing the undercarriage of a leaking car. Touch up any rust with a wire wheel, converter, and paint,and be done with it. When I replaced my rear main this year, it had been leaking since the late '80's. I wish I had replaced it sooner. It is soooo nice to get home after a long road trip (like yesterday's) and not have any oil in the driveway. I used the Viton seal, and it works very very well.


----------

